# تنظيف اسطح البوتاجاز



## ابومعاذ2020 (22 أغسطس 2008)

ارجو بعض تركيبات لتنظيف اسطح البوتاجاز :84::84::84:


----------



## طالب علم صغير (22 أغسطس 2008)

راميدا قال:


> ارجو بعض تركيبات لتنظيف اسطح البوتاجاز :84::84::84:


بتصوري فان معادلة حامض السلفونيك مع الصودا تشكل عجينة قوية جدا على كافة انواع الاوساخ :60:


----------



## rodius (31 أغسطس 2008)

و انا ايضا ابحث في هذا المجال


----------

